# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv6 Problem



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

I think this would be the right section for my problem, so here goes:
First off, the computer is a HP Pavilion dv6-1238nr Entertainment 
Notebook PC, I don't think its over a year old yet.

As you would expect, I have read numerous forums, guides, etc., and talked to HP online live support to no success.

The computer seems to be overheating, although recently I keep it on a cooling base with a usb powered fan blowing cool air, elevated, on a flat surface, and additionaly, with a medium-sized fan blowing cold air from the side to cool and blow away any warm air it may release through its own fan.

When I run a game, used to happen with World of Warcraft, but it even happens with a low-requirement game such as Shaiya, the computer runs, sometimes for a while, and without any fore-warning it suddenly goes into a "locked down" mode.
The screen often displays bars, running vertically, in, for example, black and brown, sometimes black and grey, sometimes just a black screen, and the computer stays unresponsive. At that time I always touch the bottom of the computer, touch all the vents, and it is NOT warm. I do not understand what is causing the problem anymore, and if it is overheating or not.

Any help is greatly appreciated

More information:
AMD Turion X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-82, 2200 Mhz, 2 cores, 2 logical processors
Latest BIOS version (F.18), although this HP notebook has a locked BIOS, very limited options (I know now for my next computer I have to watch out for this)
4 GB RAM, 2X 2 GB cards
Version 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002


Attempts: 
Recovery - failed
BIOS - nothing I can change
Power settings - less overheating on "Power Saver"

NOTE: Oddly, when it is NOT plugged into the electricity, running on battery power, it has not overheated, although performance is reduced. (more laggy)


This was not a problem when the computer was first bought.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi and welcome to TSF the dv6000 series have been known to have issue with the video chip hp dv6000 recall - Google Search now I cannot say that it is your issue but thought it better you be aware of it


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

This is for the hp pavilion dv6000 series? From what I can see my hp is an HP Pavilion DV6-1238nr, it is not in the HP dv6000 series?
Anyhow, it is not on the recall list, I can give you the battery code if you need it.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi if it is still under warranty I would look to using it to have the issue sorted first,is it a 64 bit system have you tried cleaning out the airvents and fan of dust and debris just to rule that out,is the connector that goes into the dc jack port getting hot


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Yes, it is a 64-bit system, the airvents have been cleaned, I used compressed air aswell as a vacuum, they were not very dusty, but I cleaned them.
By the connector that goes into the dc jack port you mean where the power supply connects to the computer? or the electricity?
The "brick" power supply does get warm, not enough to burn though, no other part of the cable gets hot as far as I am aware.
I believe it is still under warranty, if the warranty has not been void, but I do not think HP (from other's results) will be of much help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi yes where it connects to the computer,ok have you tried reseating the ram,updating the video driver also have a look at the sticky black screen troubleshooting, on the main page for laptops but do not do anything that would mean opening up the laptop, removing ram is fine


----------



## barillitos (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I say it must be a component that is causing the problem. Where is the heat coming from say harddrive,etc.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I have swapped both ram cards (with each other), and put them back to their original position to no success. ATI video drivers are up to date.
I didn't understand what you meant by 
"also have a look at the sticky black screen troubleshooting, on the main page for laptops" 
though.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I found the HDD to be hot sometimes, so I positioned the computer on the cooling base so the fan cooled it, when I loose responsiveness and get the screen I mentioned it is normally cool to the touch, so I don't know. Also, if I run the computer on high performance, even in a cold environment, with two fans other than the notebook's fan, it (crashes?) within seconds of running the game (shaiya in this case...)

EDIT:
Speedfan reads these temperatures:
HD0: 32 C
Temp1: 55 C
Core: 47 C

This is while running NO programs, only basic web-surfing.

Task manager reports CPU usage between 15% and 32% though it rises higher sometimes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi I still say use the warranty as further examination phsically would void it however you could run cpu z and get some more info ie voltages etc CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting and this may be usefull also HWiNFO & HWiNFO32 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

These are the temperature readings and other readings with CPU Z

Voiding the warranty is not a problem for me, there is a chance it has already been voided actually, as I had to replace the computer's default monitor.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi no temps in there


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Oh, thought CPU-Z showed temps,
here is SpeedFan temperatures:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi this is for 64 bit HWiNFO32 64-bit download - System Information and Diagnostics - X 64-bit Download I'am going to ask someone to look over your temps but to me the hdd is ok the cpu is middiling so I do not see why this is happening


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Note that temperatures rise considerably when I run the game.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I found something quite odd:
With HWiNFO32, when I keep my mouse still it reports the Mhz to be at about 500, which would be considered normal with only internet explorer.
But when I start moving my mouse like crazy, the Mhz skyrocket, look at the pictures.

This should happen from simply moving my mouse alot or should it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hello Soap, we are going to take a step back and start from the beginning. 

Your issue is pointing towards a graphics issue, whether it be a overheating GPU or something else. Overheating CPU's will usually cause system hangs, lags and sudden shutdowns but your CPU is made to throttle back when the heat gets up to prevent damage.

The GPU can freeze a system solid, and cause the artifacting and display oddities like you describe. The first step would be to clean the cooling vents, which you stated you did. Please, for future referrence, do not use a vacuum cleaner to clean your computer. The amount of static built up and the chance for ESD is extremely high. Compressed or canned air is the only thing you should use.

Before we get into tearing your computer apart to check the cooling system, lets run a couple tests to clear your HDD and RAM.


Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.

Once that is complete, run the Memtest86+, which can be found under RAM on the main menu of UBCD.

Also, before disassembling the laptop, contact HP about warranty repair. Even though you replaced the display or had the display replaced, HP may or may not honor the warranty. Warranty service would be the recommended route.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

When I booted to disk I recieved a notice (I will tell you exactly what it says after running the disc again), it began scans and I pressed T for extended scans, it seemed to have no errors, I will run the scan again tonight and report my results.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

This is the "error" I recieved.
I ran the Standard Tests, it did 4 passes through each one, and then left the extended test, no errors.

I did not find any menus of UBCD, I am not sure why.
__________________________________________
Sorry for the bad picture quality, they were taken from my cell phone.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Run *Memtest86+*, not Windows Memory Diagnostic.

Did you download and create a CD from the instructions I gave you?


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I downloaded UBCD, and with ImgBurn I burned it onto a clean DVD, then I booted the computer to the DVD, but I did not come across any menu, all I recieved was the error I showed you the image of, when I got that error I just pressed "C".


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hmm... You should have booted to the UBCD. You would have seen a caption "Booting to isolinux...." then a menu should show up.

Try booting UBCD to a different computer.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

It didnt work on the other computer either, I guess I messed a step up?

There may have been an error burning (unlikely), or maybe I downloaded the wrong iso.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Occasionally a mirror will have a bad .iso. You should always check the hash after the download.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I'm not sure what you mean by check the "hash", but I will be redownloading and re-burning the iso onto a fresh DVD.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Just an FYI... It will fit, easily, on a CD.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I was, sadly, only able to run the quick test, with the other tests the computer would have the display oddities before they were able to finish, anyhow, here are the results of the quick test:
WDC WD3200BEVT-60ZCT
Operation Completed Successfully.
Disposition Code = 0x00


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

If you are having display oddities during a DOS based program like DFT, then you are likely having a GPU issue.


----------



## ricoson (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

my DV6 laptop is not coming on.The lights around the keyboard just blinks.i need a solution to this problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

ricoson you need to make a thread of your own and some one will try to assist you, also read the sticky in the mainpage of laptops on blackscreen troubleshooting


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

So I (or a specialist) would need to open the computer and check its fan, thermal paste, heatsink, etc.?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Basically that would be correct


----------



## Tech411 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

I hate to say this, but as much as I've tried to troubleshoot the badly famous HP dv6000, found out that specific model has a defected motherboard all the way around. My friend had spent some money to replace The Power Jack because Laptop would just power up, screen would be black, but all lights on laptop powered up then laptop would Shut Off after 30 to 45 secs. I drained any Static Electricity that might had remained on the laptop's chasis. That actually got the laptop runing. If you read online, that piece of junk is all over the net as having a defected motherboard w/bad components.

Electricity Drain:

1. Turn OFF Laptop
2. Disconnect Power Cable and other cables attached
3. Take out Battery
4. Press Power button down for 60 secs
5. Stop Pressing Power button
6. Put back battery
7. Connect Power Cable
8. Cross your fingers
9. Press Power
10. DONE

Note: DDRAINING MAY OR MAY NOT POWER UP LAPTOP--IT BROUGHT BACK MY FRIENDS BUT CONTINUED HAVING OTHER MOBO ISSUES.
5.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Thanks for your input, I've been forced to do that a few times when computer wouldn't start, same problem, its a temporary measure.

__________________________________

So should I mark my problem as solved?


Results: (for others)
GPU seems to be overheating,
overall, its computer with many problems,
still works for basic web surfing,
If you have a similar problem: consider taking to a specialist, or if you have the experience (I am not suggesting you do this) do it yourself, new heatsink, thermal paste, etc.

Hopefully no one runs into the same dead-end with this disappointing HP. :\


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

Hi at least you know the gpu is part of if not all of the issue


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6 Problem*

...and I learned a few things :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry it was not the best outcome, that is sometimes how things pan out but if your happy to mark this as solved please feel free


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm satisfied with the great help I received here, thank you all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your most welcome


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

Just reporting that the computer seems to have burned out or fried the GPU, no longer turns on, I hope to get it repaired soon.

To everyone with this problem I suggest taking preventive measures to avoid the problem worsening.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

I was trying to find this, but I had no luck:

Can I replace the GPU with a new one? Is there any way to bring this computer back to working conditions? I would like to fix it for my sister to use.

... if not I probably have no choice but to scrap this computer for parts.

Thanks, and sorry for posting on my old thread, I thought it would be better than making a new one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I would hazarad a guess at it being more expensive to fix but see if GZ has any input


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'll wait for his input

It just feels like a shame to scrap a notebook that cost $800.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't say it is not possible but to do it correctly may be expensive there are plenty of bits of info you can look at but do anything at your own risk 
repair the gpu on a HP Pavilion dv6 - Google Search


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

You're right, I saw some videos, and it seems like an EXTREMELY hard thing to fix. Getting a professional to fix it will probably cost a great amount of money, when you can probably pick up an average notebook today for $400.

Although the result wasn't favorable, the help I received was great, thanks again for the quick replies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad we could be of help in some way


----------

